# My 2nd



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I was going to add more stuff but changed my mind.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Dick this is really good. Your cabin is terrific. The trees and the mountains look more realistic in this one. The one thing that catches my eye is the size of the moon...I think I would have made it a little smaller, but the December Moon is very large and when it is just rising it does look very big because of the angel so I would not change it if I were you. 

I don't think this painting needs any more stuff in it. I've been known to ruin a good painting by adding too much, it's such a bummer. 

I'm loving seeing your progress. That's the fun part of the forum.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

You have been sand bagging us. Making us think your art wasn't very good then you produce a masterpiece like this. This is by far the best painting that I have ever seen on this site.


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

I am glad you didn't add more to it. 

It seems perfect as it is.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

You have made quite the improvement over your first painting as I knew you would. It has a very nice feel and use of light.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

just said:


> You have been sand bagging us. Making us think your art wasn't very good then you produce a masterpiece like this. This is by far the best painting that I have ever seen on this site.


:biggrin::biggrin::laugh: I'm just going to pretend that that you meant evry word. :vs_cool:


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Thank you all for looking , commenting and being part of my journey.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

This is beautiful! I would happily hang this up on my wall  Great job


----------



## Butterfly88 (Nov 12, 2015)

I really like it!


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Very nice! :vs_closedeyes:


----------



## Eva (Dec 26, 2015)

You did a great job, love the landscape and cabin. The only thing that needs a little work is the bridge and the river.


----------

